# 2004 745li



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*2004 745li Telephone Problem!!!!*

Hello Everyone....

I have a black 2004 745LI. Now I have a problem. THe phone that the dealer gave me was a Motorola V60.. I have a Razor V3 (Black) from cingular. But here is the problem how can I use this phone with this car it wont plugin anywhere??? All it has is just a roand metal piece that sticks out and connects to the V60... Please help is there anything that I would be able to purchase (an adapter) or something....

Thank You :bawling:


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Unfortunately no. BMW phones are made especially for BMW and have a different interface. The only thing you might be able to do is get a bluetooth kit for your car, then your razer will work among many other phones.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sorry*

Hello there,

Sorry i had forgotten to post that in ablut a month til two a retro-fit bluetooth is coming out.

-Pwned


----------



## Maindog (Aug 15, 2005)

In my 2004i I was able to use my Motorola V551 in the cradle. It had the same connetions as the V60 so I gave it a try. It works just fine. I'm able to dial from the external keypad, it reads the phonebook, lets me know when I have voicemails, charges it. When I am receiving calls it mutes the radio, I can hear my MP3 ringtone and I can answer it from the steering wheel. So far everything works great.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

Thanks maindog ill go ahead and see if i can puchasse that phone...

-Pwned


----------



## Maindog (Aug 15, 2005)

Pwned,

The V551 is a little bigger than the V60. I didn't have to modify anything except remove the black spacer, if you have a phone with a thicker battery. It is a tight fit on the sides. The phone has to be put in with the flip open and you have to make sure the phone is sitting properly on the contacts. Once that is done, close the flip and your good to go :thumbup: . You will know it's in, when it says reading data. I also tried a regular V60 and that worked too.

-Maindog


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey,

By the way maindog a bluetooth retrofit is comin out for ur vehicle that is for the 02-05 vehicles...

-Pwned


----------



## yeagerda (Mar 8, 2005)

will it include the 330i (2004)? We did the BMW phone solution, and while it works ok, the phone is pretty old technology, as phones go. I can't even figure out how to sent a text msg on this V60?? any info on a bluetooth solution would be most welcome. i've been told by BMW that this car has a phone system built in for the roadside assistance, so i can't insall bluetooth. maybe there's hope??


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeagerda,

Im sorry i dont know give your dealer a call and ask them i only know about the 7 series. 

-Pwned


----------

